# Rat Breeders in fife/edinburgh/west lothian area?



## helenelder1055 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am looking to find some reputable rat breeders in the fife/edinburgh area possibly west lothian.

Have just bought my first two rats since i was a kid and forgot just how much i loved them!

thanks
Helen


----------



## tashasaphi (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you emailed the NFRS for the breeder's list? Email [email protected] and you will be sent an email containing the breeder's list, which is a list of registered breeders across the country.

Good Luck!


----------



## helenelder1055 (Jan 30, 2011)

thank you! New to this wasnt sure where the best place to check was

Will get onto that now

thanks again


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You could try the Scottish Rat Club too?

Toyah of Hawthorn Rats is up in Scotland, as is Karren at Mayhem Rats. My geography is not good though so not sure whereabouts.

Hawthorn Rats & Mice

Mayhem Rattery

The Scottish Rat Club - Promoting the keeping of Fancy rats as pets and show animals throughout Scotland.


----------

